# How to train Tumblers??



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

I was just wondering,how do you train tumblers to return to the loft after they fly? Is the training method the same as with homer pigeons? Also,do they tumble naturally or do you have to train them to do it?


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Train to tumble...? catch a bird in hand & you tumble.....


Just let them fly , they will tumble, some birds tumble earlier(younger) than other birds(tumbling breeds). Dont fly them with non tumblers(homers, tipplers....) & also dont chase them a lot.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah basicly its the same depending on witch breed of tumblers start of leting them out on their on go up and down i use tipplers to train mine than u fly em a lil and use ur older birds to get them to come down


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Fly them hungry to start with and use your old birds to bring them down. Lure them with food for trapping.
Follow this for a while and they should be fine to go all alone.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

i got rollers i dont know if its the same but i just let ybs out and they just flip at first but then after a couple of times out they start to roll. i always let a good pair of rollers out with them so they can see an example of how to roll.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah just keep em hungry when they out


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks.....I was thinking about getting tumblers for awhile but now I've been given a gorgous pair of Roller pigeons so I'm going to breed and fly them.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

your going to like the rollers dependind on how good they are. they are cool to watch.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

their are many breeds of tumblers some are lil harder to train


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks alot.....the guy that I got them from has many champion rollers and since this pair is out of that same loft,they should be pretty good.:


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

do you know what strain of roller they are?


----------

